# Logic Pro & Kontakt Courses or One on One Tutor NYC ?



## GingerMaestro (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi

I am just getting started again with Logic Pro after an absence of quite a few years ! Can anyone suggest any courses (ideally one day starter) or a One on One tutor, that might be able to get me going a bit quicker than on my own. I'm going to be mostly using Logic Pro and Kontakt sample libraries for Midi Mockup Cinematic style material. I'm based in NYC, but online might be an option as well. I've been looking at Berkley Online and Garnish Production courses. Trying to find a one on one tutor, but don't want to learn how to write pop songs etc..Any information any of the above would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 22, 2019)

Online: Macprovideo.com, Groove3.com both have good, comprehensive Logic courses.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 22, 2019)

Groove3 also Kontakt courses and courses on using midi for strings, horns, etc....


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 23, 2019)

I do this one on one over Skype.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Mar 23, 2019)

@stonzthro and @dzilizz Thanks very much for the suggestions, especially the Groove3, there $15 a month membership for a couple of months seems like a good place to start. Cheers


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 23, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> @stonzthro and @dzilizz Thanks very much for the suggestions, especially the Groove3, there $15 a month membership for a couple of months seems like a good place to start. Cheers


Kind of late, but they do normally have membership sales around Black Friday/Christmas. 

You can get a monthly pass at the JRRShop for $13.35 using the Forum discount. https://www.jrrshop.com/groove3-all-access-30-day-pass


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Mar 28, 2019)

stonzthro said:


> Online: Macprovideo.com, Groove3.com both have good, comprehensive Logic courses.



+1 for Groove 3. I took some of the Kontakt courses and it certainly helped.


----------



## Kent (Mar 29, 2019)

You could also contact the film music composition ("Screen Scoring") department at NYU if you really want one-on-one attention. It's a "Logic" school, and many of their grad students (and even a couple of their undergrads) are well-versed in deep-diving in Kontakt.


----------

